# Gentoo su Asus a8he

## emerge Nick

Salve, sono nuovo in questo forum, e spero ( :Smile: ) che mi aiuterete.

Come da oggetto del topic vorrei installare gentoo sul mio portatile, asus a8he.

Qui le info tecniche: http://www.nexths.it/v3/flypage.php?mv_arg=A8HE-4P014C

Per prima cosa, fiducioso, ho provato ad installarlo dal minimal, (l'ho già fatto tranquilli), ma ho scoperto che ne la scheda ethernet, ne la scheda wireless  venivano riconosciute...qundi, non sono riuscito a scaricare lo stage e portage.

Mi sono informato sulla scheda wireless, ed ho capito che per farla funzionare devo avere installato gentoo -.- .

Invece della scheda ethernet non ho trovato molto, da quel poco che ho capito devo attivare certe cose nella configurazione del kernel.

Vi riporto quello che dice lspci :

SchedaWireless:  Realtek semiconductor co. unknown device 8168/Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Ethernet NIC

SchedaEthernet:  Broadcom corporation: Unknown device 4311

Non voglio installarlo da liveCd perchè non sarebbe adattato al mio laptop.

Grazie in anticipo  :Smile: .

----------

## skypjack

Per la scheda eth puoi essere più preciso?

Anche io ho una broadcom e non ho avuto problemi, anzi in generale è raro avere problemi con le schede eth...

----------

## emerge Nick

omg ho sbagliato a scrivere scusa!!!

correggo subito...: 

La Scheda wireless è Broadcom corporation: Unknown device 4311 

La scheda ethernet è Realtek semiconductor co. unknown device RTL8168/8111

purtroppo non so dare più spiegazioni..  :Sad:  lspci da solo quello... altri comandi da eseguire?

Adesso provo a guardare anche cosa mi dice windows..

----------

## xveilsidex

 *emerge Nick wrote:*   

> omg ho sbagliato a scrivere scusa!!!
> 
> correggo subito...: 
> 
> La Scheda wireless è Broadcom corporation: Unknown device 4311 
> ...

 

hai provato a caricare il modulo del modello (penso successivo) rtl8169   con modprobe r8169 ?

----------

## emerge Nick

uhm... adesso provo  :Smile: 

----------

## emerge Nick

Non so perchè ma mi ero scritto male gli appunti per la wireless... con tanto di scuse correggo:

Riporto ESATTAMENTE ciò che mi da lspci  :Smile: 

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)

e quello della eth

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

con modprobe r8169 non va  :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

hai provato con un livecd tipo knoppix o ubuntu (recenti)?

Hanno un ottimo riconoscimento hardware e poi l'installazione la puoi sempre fare da lì, basta riuscire a fare il chroot...

----------

## emerge Nick

ok adesso ci provo e vi dico.

Grazie per l'aiuto!

----------

## lucapost

Per la scheda ethernet ci sono o driver nel kernel come ti hanno già indicato.

La scheda wireless funge con ndiswrapper o puoi seguire questa guida

----------

## emerge Nick

Il chroot non va, i driver intendi r8169? Ho provato ad utilizzarlo ma non la rileva comunque!

----------

## emerge Nick

Come faccio a configurare il kernel senza dover emergerne uno nuovo?

----------

## lucapost

 *emerge Nick wrote:*   

> Come faccio a configurare il kernel senza dover emergerne uno nuovo?

 

é indicato sia nella guida ufficiale d'installazione, che nella guida di aggiornamento del kernel.

 *emerge Nick wrote:*   

> Il chroot non va, i driver intendi r8169? Ho provato ad utilizzarlo ma non la rileva comunque!

 

Puoi postare l'errore che ti da? Se non funziona di darà almeno un messaggio d'errore...

----------

## emerge Nick

Per il chroot: in pratica visto che ho solo un lettore cd nel portatile, ho installato ubuntu, (Per fare il chroot), che da bravo os mi ha rilevato l'hardware.

Ho inserito il cd di gentoo, montato automaticamente, poi faccio:

-# chroot /media/cdrom

chroot: cannot run command '/bin/sh': No such file or directory

----------

## lucapost

Il chroot non lo devi eseguire sul livecd, anzi, il livecd non ti serve proprio!!!

Da ubuntu crei le partizioni che ti servono, ci scompatti stage3 e portage, e dove ci hai scompattato lo stage3 ci fai il chroot. Chiaro?

----------

## emerge Nick

Accidenti hai ragione! Tutto chiaro adesso provo  :Smile: 

----------

## emerge Nick

e se mettessi il portage e lo stage in una chiavetta? Riesco ad utilizzarla nel minimalCd?

Visto che ho alcuni problemi con la creazione delle partizioni da Ubuntu....

----------

## lucapost

 *emerge Nick wrote:*   

> e se mettessi il portage e lo stage in una chiavetta? Riesco ad utilizzarla nel minimalCd?
> 
> 

 

Bravo, e visto che ci sei, nella chiavetta mettici anche i sorgenti del kernel, così dopo ti compili il modulo per'ethernet.

Io su qualche notebook nel quale non veniva riconosciuto l'hardware facevo proprio così.

----------

## emerge Nick

ok... che filesystem devo mettere per montarla?

se faccio mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb

mi da "SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sdb"

------

ok risolto per il montaggio usb

----------

## emerge Nick

omg... ho fatto

cp stage3-[...] /mnt/gentoo

e mi sono venuti una serie di errori ...  :Shocked: 

ma il file l'ha copiato!

----

Ultimo aggiornamento:Quando cerco di estrarre mi da per ogni file un errore...probabilmente è colpa della copia:

"Cannot open: No such file or directory" questo per ogni file.

----------

## lucapost

Non si capisce una mazza da quello che scrivi, posta i comandi completi che inserisci e gli errori che ricevi. Utilizza inoltre in tag CODE.

Ci sono decide di post che indicano come montare una chiavetta. Supponiamo che sia formattata fat32, nel livecd puoi fare così:

```
mkdir /mnt/usb/

mount /dev/sdbX /mnt/usb/ -t vfat           ----> X è un numero intero!

cp /mnt/usb/* /mnt/gentoo/                      ----> Qui suppongo che la partizione sia già montata!
```

e poi decompimi e prosegui seguendo la guida.

----------

## emerge Nick

No per il montaggio della chiavetta ho sistemato... 

ecco cosa accade quando cerco di montare la partizione di root:

```

livecd root # mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

EXT3-fs warning (device sda4): ext3_clear_journal_err: Filesystem error recorded from previous mont: IO failure

EXT3-fs warning (device sda4): ext3_clear_journal_err: Marking fs in need of filesystem check

EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

```

Intanto provo a rifare le partizioni..

----------

## emerge Nick

ho rifatto tutto da capo, e sembra che stia estraendo i file dello stage. Dopo faccio la stessa cosa anche per il portage. Se ci sono errori li posto.  :Very Happy: 

Comunque il link http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_a_Kernel_Manually non va   :Sad: 

----------

## emerge Nick

```

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s

root@ubuntu:~# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

root@ubuntu:~# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/boot is not a directory

root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/gentoo

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Input/output error

root@ubuntu:~#

```

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Input/output error ??

----------

## lucapost

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Ora scomprimi lo stage e portage, e fai il chroot

----------

## emerge Nick

li ho già scompattati il portage e lo stage ma non ho montato i filesystem /proc e /dev .... ah forse ho capito perchè ho sbagliato... sono proprio un pirla! dovevo fare

```

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

invece che 

```

# chroot /mnt/gentoo

```

----------

## Onip

non è che hai prima scompattato i file e poi montato i vari dev, vero?

Bisogna fare al contrario: prima monti e poi scompatti.

----------

## emerge Nick

Ehi fin li ci sono arrivato anche io  :Very Happy: 

*avviato MinimalCd 

*Fatto le varie partizioni

*Reebootato con ubuntu

*Montate le partizioni dove bisognava scompattare

*scompattato da usb senza errori

*reboot

*Avviato ubuntu per fare il chroot

*Vari errori   :Sad: 

```

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s

root@ubuntu:~# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

root@ubuntu:~# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/proc is not a directory

===Qui ho escluso l'idea di montare proc, ed ho riprovato a fare il chroot

root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Input/output error

root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/gentoo /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/mnt/gentoo/bin/bash': Input/output error

root@ubuntu:~# cd ..

root@ubuntu:/home# cd ..

root@ubuntu:/# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Input/output error

root@ubuntu:/#

```

----------

## Onip

 *emerge Nick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/proc is not a directory
> 
> 

 

Leggi bene, ti dice che proc non è una directory. Per forza, non l'hai nemmeno creata...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@ubuntu:~# mkdir /mnt/gentoo
> 
> root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 

e poi prosegui col resto.

Ad ogni modo fai senza riavviare ogni volta, anzi. Qui su linux l'unico momento in cui è necessario riavviare (in genere) è quando si vuole avviare un nuovo kernel.

----------

## emerge Nick

```

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/gentoo': File exists

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cd /mnt/gentoo

ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/gentoo$ dir

bin   etc   lost+found  portage-latest.tar.bz2  sbin                        tmp

boot  home  mnt         proc                    stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2  usr

dev   lib   opt         root                    sys                         var

ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/gentoo$ cd proc

bash: cd: proc: Input/output error

ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/gentoo$

```

Sono confuso.. io non dovevo crare una cartella proc?

Comunque... questo potrebbe essere la causa dell'errore per il chroot?

----------

## lucapost

Fai le cose semplici, il mio consiglio è lasciare perdere l'installazzione da ubuntu, tanto le partizioni le hai già create e non hai rischio di perdere dati.

Ricomincia da capo, segui strettamente l'handbook, con la semplice accortezza ti prendere lo stage3 ed il portage dalla chiavetta o da una partizione già esistente.

Quando avrai completato l'installazione in questo modo, vedremo di aiutarti a mettere a posto le schede di rete.

----------

## emerge Nick

ok... mi metto all'opera

----------

